# morrison milk float motor specs



## evimarn (Jun 26, 2008)

*morrison series motor specs Any One?*

I acquired a morrison electricar Motor Number: 274C48
 Model MC56/67 D1 model .
which is an 11inch diam and 18inch long having a tapered and keyed shaft weight is about 200lbs

 I would like to know its spec such as voltage --revs - torque 
Name plate only shows above lettering ie. motor number and model .Any help is much appreciated.

Thanks 

Mario


----------



## evimarn (Jun 26, 2008)

O.K. for those who might be interested this is a :6.8 kw motor running at 67 volts revs 1400 - 2500????rpm.
Seems a weaking for a 200 lb motor with an 11 in diameter and 18 ins lenght.

Will try to see how it goes after an overhaul as all wires have been severed and have to re-wire and instal posts change bearings and so on.


----------



## robwatts (Sep 9, 2020)

hey I know it's been 12years but how did it go?


----------

